# Canon MX870 "printer not responding"



## sandellie4 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have several computers connected wirelessly to our Canon MX870. Everything has worked fine for the six months we've been using it. However, now all of the other computers, two laptops and one desktop, can print -- but I can't. All of my print requests come back with "printer not responding." I have it selected as the default and I have updated the drivers directly from Canon's website. But I still can no longer print -- same "printer not responding" issue. Please help!


----------

